# UV / Polfilter... wie sinnvoll bei Canon 500D?



## shenmuefreak (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wie sinnvoll sind UV bzw. Polfilter bei der Canon 500D?


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2010)

UV-Filter haben letztlich nur noch einen Sinn, sie schützen das Frontglas. Bei soviel Glas und Extra-Filtern vor dem Sensor ist das Thema UV lange passé.. Polfilter haben aber immer noch ihre Berechtigung, denn damit filtert man Lichtanteile.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich schliesse mich chmee an. 

Ein UV-Filter ist in sofern wichtig, dass er die Beschichtung der Linse schützt.
Ein UV-Filter ist halt günstiger wie ein neues Objektiv. 
Und glaube mir, man kommt immer wieder mal an die Linse bzw. an den Filter.

Ein UV-Filter kann aber auch Nachteile haben (zumindest bei Billigware).
Z.B. dann wenn Du leicht schräg gegen Lichtquellen fotografierst..... dann hast Du stärkere "Geisterbilder" der Lichtquelle als wie ohne Filter.
Aber zum glück kann man einen Filter ja bei Bedarf einfach mal kurz abnehmen. 

Der Polfilter filtert nicht nur Lichtanteile (macht z.B. das Blau des Himmels kräftiger) sondern reduziert auch Reflexionen auf spiegelnden Oberflächen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2010)

> Der Polfilter filtert nicht nur Lichtanteile (macht z.B. das Blau des Himmels kräftiger) sondern reduziert auch Reflexionen auf spiegelnden Oberflächen.


Um meine Worte klarer zu machen, das eintreffende Licht ist wild durcheinander rotiert, die Lichtwellen (simpel gesagt) haben eine verschiedene Ausrichtung. Mit dem Polfilter kannst Du jene *Lichtanteile rausfiltern*, die nicht dem "Einlaßwinkel" des Polfilters entsprechen. Das können Anteile des Sonnenlichts sein, aber auch Reflexionen an zB Glas und Metall, die eine ganz bestimmte Richtung aufweisen. Somit kannst Du die Reflexion auf einer Glasscheibe oder der Wasseroberfläche gezielt wegdrehen.

Dazu aber bitte den Wikibeitrag lesen : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarisationsfilter

mfg chmee


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Februar 2010)

shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> wie sinnvoll sind UV bzw. Polfilter bei der Canon 500D?



Moin,

um die vorherigen Ausführungen noch auf Deine Frage zu beziehen: es ist genau so, wie von _*Dr. Dau*_ und _*chmee*_ beschrieben!
_Insoweit ist die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Filter völlig unabhängig von Kameramodell zu sehen_ 

Ich verwende i. d. R. an allen meinen (überwiegend Video-)Kameras fast immer Polfilter. 
Nur in Ausnahmefällen (bspw. Innen- oder vor allem Nachtaufnahmen oder sonstigen schlechten Lichtverhältnissen) weicht der Polfilter dem Schutz-/UV-Filter 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sprint (22. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich ist den nichts hinzuzufügen, außer daß ich den UV-Filder ganz weglassen würde. Denn jedes zusätzliche Glas vor der Linse streut das Licht, das auch wieder nach vorne raus reflektiert wird, wieder hinein. Und es gibt nur ganz wenige Gelegenheiten, bei denen das wirklichen Schutz bietet, z.B. sabbernde Kleinkinder oder salzhaltige Meeresluft. Vor Stößen schützt eine Streulichtblende, die eigentlich immer drauf sein sollte, sehr viel besser. Leichte Kratzer auf dem Frontglas sind auf den Bildern überhaupt nicht zu sehen, da sie weit außerhalb eines jeden Schärfebereichs liegen. Und richtig heftige Stöße mit spitzen Gegenständen, die das Frontglas zerstören können, hält so ein dünnes Glas auch nicht auf. Ich hab sogar schon Fotos gesehen, die mit einem gesplitterten Frontglas gemacht wurden. Bis auf leichte Helligkeitsunterschiede war da nicht zu bemerken. Meiner Meinung nach rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2010)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> .....eine Streulichtblende.....


Wo wir gerade dabei sind.....
Ich würde eine Streulichblende fürs Filtergewinde Empfehlen.
Das Kit-Objektiv, bzw. im allgemeinen Objektive mit Drehzoom, haben nämlich einen entscheidenen Nachteil --> der Polfilter wird mitgedreht.
Ist eine schöne Verrenkung wenn man in die Streulichtblende greifen muss um den Polfilter neu auszurichten..... und man kann dabei nichtmal gleichzeitig das Ergebnis sehen. 
Wenn sich dann noch der vordere Tubus beim (erneuten) fokusieren dreht, kann man schnell die Geduld mit dem Polfilter verlieren. 
Bei einer Streulichtblende mit Filtergewinde wird diese einfach auf das Filtergewinde des Polfilters gesetzt.
Alternativ gibt es auch Streulichblenden die selbst eine Filteraufnahme haben.
So kann man den Polfilter von aussen drehen und gleichzeitig im Sucher das Ergebnis beurteilen.
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.



Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab sogar schon Fotos gesehen, die mit einem gesplitterten Frontglas gemacht wurden.


Sowas nennt sich auch "kreative Bildgestaltung".


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2010)

> Leichte Kratzer auf dem Frontglas sind auf den Bildern überhaupt nicht zu sehen..


Das stimmt, ABER Kratzer senken den Wiederverkaufspreis auf schmerzahfte Werte. Ein Canon L-Objektiv ist recht preisstabil, es sei denn Du setzt Kratzer auf das Glas. Ich würde die 20Eur investieren. Es sei auch dahingestellt, wie stark die visuellen Nebenwirkungen sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sprint (23. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt, ABER Kratzer senken den Wiederverkaufspreis auf schmerzahfte Werte. Ein Canon L-Objektiv ist recht preisstabil, es sei denn Du setzt Kratzer auf das Glas. Ich würde die 20Eur investieren. Es sei auch dahingestellt, wie stark die visuellen Nebenwirkungen sind.
> 
> mfg chmee



Mal ganz ehrlich - wen interessiert der Wiederverkaufswert? Profis, die nach relativ kurzer Zeit die Objektive wechseln, mit Sicherheit nicht und denen sind auch Kratzer egal. Amateure mit Sicherheit auch nicht, da die gute Objektive nicht verkaufen, außer bei einem Systemwechsel. Bleiben also die Leute übrig, die immer das neueste haben müssen und die passen immer gut auf ihr Equipment auf, sofern sie es überhaupt benutzen. Mir persönlich ist aber auch keine Situation bekannt, wo sowas überhaupt passieren sollte. Wenn ich gerade in "Action" bin, habe ich die Kamera in der Hand und sehe, was da auf mich zugeflogen kommt. Hab ich sie über der Schulter oder in der Tasche, ist der Objektivdeckel drauf - und der schützt deutlich besser als jeder Glasfilter.
Bei diesen 20€ Filtern sollten die Geisterbilder gleich mit auf die Werbung. Wenn überhaupt, dann sollte der Filter die höchste Qualität / Vergütung überhaupt haben, und da reden wir dann schon über 70€ aufwärts. Und da das dann für jedes Objektiv gebraucht wird, sind schnell ein paar Hunderter weg. 
Prinzipiell ist es ja so, daß alle Objektive ohne zusätzliche Gläser gerechnet werden und so ihre beste Leistung bringen. Jede zusätzliche Schicht beeinträchtigt die Qualität. Natürlich gibt es Filter, die unvermeidbar sind, wie eben Polfilter oder auch z.B. ein Grau- oder Grauverlaufsfilter. Die aber kommen immer nur zum Einsatz, wenn sie wirklich gebraucht werden. Ist wie mit einem Regenschirm - bei schönem Wetter ist der nur hinderlich.

@Dr. Dau: Hab mal gesucht und hab auch den Artikel wiedergefunden, den ich bei dem gesplitterten Objektiv im Hinterkopf hatte. Link
Bin bei Canon nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden. Haben sich bei denen die innenfokussierenden Objektive noch immer nicht durchgesetzt? Ich bin vor zwei Jahren zu Pentax gewechselt und da haben auch die Kit-Objektive Innenfokus. Da haben sogar die Streulichtblenden herausnehmbare Teile für den Polfilterpömpel. Oder wie heißt dieser Stift zum drehen?


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2010)

> Mal ganz ehrlich - wen interessiert der Wiederverkaufswert?


Wen es interessiert? Nehmen wir zB das EF 200 f1.8, das Ding wird schon lange nicht mehr produziert und jeder Besitzer ist dankbar, dass es auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt immer noch etwa 3.000Eur bringt. Sowas nennt man Investition. Im Vergleich dazu verliert zB ein gebrauchtes 70-200 f4 IS USM auch grad mal knapp 200Eur zum Neupreis.. Da ist man dankbar, dass man das Geld bekommt, weil man womöglich auf die f2.8-Version aufrüsten will. Dieses Geld bekommst Du aber nur, wenn es in tadellosem Zustand ist...Rest bitte selbst denken..

Ich kanns ja verstehen, dass Du mit "Kaufen fürs Leben" und "Systemwechsel" argumentierst, aber so ist es eben auch nicht. Das ist einfach nur die Konträrposition zu meiner.



> Profis .. denen sind auch Kratzer egal.


 Das bezweifel ich. Was soll der Grund für diese Gleichgültigkeit sein? Zuviel Geld, zuviel Zeit, um sich ein Neues zu kaufen? Ein Kratzer auf der Linse tut weh und ist einfach nicht nötig. Diese Diskussion kann man auch mal mit einem Autofanatiker halten, obwohl die Stoßstange zum Stöße aushalten gebaut wurde, ärgert sich jeder Autobesitzer über jeden Kratzer auf dem Plastikteil (das eh seine eigentliche Aufgabe verloren hat)..

mfg chmee

p.s.: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=603337  -> Es gibt diese und Jene und ich möchte diesen Krieg Pro/Kontra-Schutzglas nicht hier ausfechten, weil nicht nötig (das tun bereits Andere woanders.)


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2010)

Grad noch ne PM bekommen, die ist Hier besser aufgehoben:



			
				shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, .. ich hab nicht so viel geld um mir ein neues objektiv zu kaufen wenn ein kratzer drauf kommt... ist ein uv filter besser als schutz als ein polfilter...? einer hat ja geschreiben das es mit dem polfilter kompliziert wird mit dem kit 18-55mm..



Fassen wir nochmal zusammen:

*[1]* Das 18-55IS kostet zum Glück kein Geld, das bekommt man für ~80Eur in vertrauenswürdigen DSLR-Foren..

*[2]*Hat ein Polfilter sehr wohl eine klare "bildverändernde" Funktion, deswegen ist er als Schutzfilter nicht gedacht/empfehlenswert.

*[3]*Neben den UV-Filtern (Bildeinwirkung? da lieber den Threadlink hierüber lesen) gibt es noch echte Schutzgläser ohne Filterfunktion.

*[4]*Zu guter Letzt gibt es noch die GeLi, die Gegenlichtblende. Das ist kein Aufschraubfilter, sondern ein Plastikdingens, welches man vorne raufmacht, um das einfallende Licht auf das Notwendige zu begrenzen - das Streulicht soll ferngehalten werden. ->http://www.oldskoolman.de/foto-filt...le-fotografie/15-gegenlichtblende-wofuer.html

Sprint sagt schon etwas ganz Richtiges : Auch eine GeLi kann vor Schäden schützen. Aber vor Staub/Sand/Wasser hilft eigentlich nur ein Schutzglas. Jetzt mal Abstand nehmend von der Diskussion, dass ein Objektiv schon ne Menge aushält!

mfg chmee


----------



## shenmuefreak (24. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *[1]* Das 18-55IS kostet zum Glück kein Geld, das bekommt man für ~80Eur in vertrauenswürdigen DSLR-Foren..
> 
> 
> 
> mfg chmee



Welche Foren wären es denn? bräuchte nämlich ein 18-200mm IS brauch nicht unbeingt ein neues, ein gebrauchtes was noch ordentlich funktioniert tut es ja auch..

mfg


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2010)

Genau dafür  hab ich doch http://dslr-kleinanzeigen.phreekz.de programmiert 

mfg chmee


----------

